# Stupidest Gameplan Ever



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Who brought the stupidest gameplan into a fight?

It can be just one fight, or in their career in general.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Ricco Rodriguez against Tim Sylvia was pretty bad.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Not UFC, but Rich Crunkilton when he faced Razor Rob.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

cdnbaron said:


> Not UFC, but Rich Crunkilton when he faced Razor Rob.


I'll go ahead and give the generic Sherk vs Penn


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Penn vs Uno 1

and in the same vein, Tyson Griffin vs David Lee


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Koji Oishi against Nick Diaz at UFC 53.

"Hmmmm, let me get punched in the face a lot and then try to counter!"


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Good thread, the one off the top of my head is Babalu's at UFC 62 against Liddell: http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Chuck_Liddell_vs_Renato_Babalu_Sobral_2_UFC_62?vid=10001118&tid=100

The main reason why I think it is stupid is because Babalu started chasing and swinging and that was the beginning of the end for him.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i don't think sherk's was that bad of a gameplan...he got tooled...but he did well for 2 rounds (i thought he won round 2)....and i think he was trying to catch BJ offguard since BJ was probably expecting him to shoot nonstop...it didn't workout..but it wasn't that bad

i'd say tito when he fought chuck the first time or Vitor when he fought Sakuraba...seriously wtf was that


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kalib Starnes against Nate Quarry.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Leben/Silva

Shogun/Forrest


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Keith Jardine tried twice to stand and trade with brawlers. Both times it didn't work. Let's hope he smartens up.:thumbsup:


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> Koji Oishi against Nick Diaz at UFC 53.
> 
> "Hmmmm, let me get punched in the face a lot and then try to counter!"


definitely the best one, Joe Rogan was just amazed at what that guy was doing, he was trying to block nick's punches by punching the punches lol


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Hett said:


> Shogun/Forrest


What was so stupid about that? Shogun was fighting as Shogun minus his usual cardio. Unless by bad strategy you meant going into a fight with a completely useless knee.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

andy wang vs his whole career


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

mercom said:


> andy wang vs his whole career


:laugh:

EDIT: Diaz vs. Oishi is definitely up there.

I want to add Hughes vs. GSP II. He didn't even try for a takedown.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> What was so stupid about that? Shogun was fighting as Shogun minus his usual cardio. Unless by bad strategy you meant going into a fight with a completely useless knee.


Shogun's performance might have been the worst performance in UFC history compared to what was expected from him. Blame it on the knee, the cardio or whatever...the gameplan wasn't sufficient.


----------



## iancw (Dec 30, 2007)

Not UFC, but I don't understand why Frank Shamrock didn't try and take Chung Le down.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hett said:


> Leben/Silva
> 
> Shogun/Forrest


Neither of those was really a case of bad gameplan though. They just were totally outclassed.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Gonzaga vs. Werdum 2, had one plan on offense and that was it the stupid left low kick. Couldve counted the amount of times he threw a punch on my hand and punching is kinda important when ur tryin to keep yhe fight standing.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

IronMan said:


> :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: Diaz vs. Oishi is definitely up there.
> 
> I want to add Hughes vs. GSP II. He didn't even try for a takedown.


I'm pretty sure Hughes tried to take GSP down twice in that fight. 



iancw said:


> Not UFC, but I don't understand why Frank Shamrock didn't try and take Chung Le down.


He went for one takedown and Cung Le stuffed it. He should have pushed it though. Eventually he would have gotten it. Problem is Frank is more of a showmen then a smart fighter. He wanted to please the crowd by giving them a slugfest. Make them feel like they are getting there money's worth. Of course it bit him in the ass in the end. 

Tim Sylvia's gameplan against Frank Mir was pretty stupid. Why would you want to take a submission specialist to the ground on purpose?


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't believe no one has picked Tito Ortiz's masterful and highly succesful gameplan to stand up and strike with Chuck.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Guy said:


> I can't believe no one has picked Tito Ortiz's masterful and highly succesful gameplan to stand up and strike with Chuck.


Yeah! It was one of those attempts to show people he wasn't afraid to mix it up with Chuck. 

Speaking of which, Sean Sherk's gameplan against BJ. In the third, Sean knew he was in trouble but didn't push the takedowns at all. He just countinued with his plan to strike with BJ. Like Tito, it was one of those stupid attempts to show he isn't afraid to strike with a striker. Screw that, stick to what you are good at.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I win 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aanCoe6-4o


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I win
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aanCoe6-4o


***Winner***


That is some funny ass shit,


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=xyn4asny3Fo

can i get the runner up?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=xyn4asny3Fo
> 
> can i get the runner up?


No, you get bronze

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/347902/pride_gary_goodridge_vs_paul_herrera_k_1_mix_fight/


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

tito ortiz trying to stand and trade with liddell


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Penn vs Uno 1
> 
> and in the same vein, Tyson Griffin vs David Lee


Definitely Uno vs Penn. Jump kick into getting KOed the fastest in UFC history. It was apparently Uno's first UFC show so he wanted to show some flash! 

Unrelated but the Joe Son vs Keith Hackney fight was quite funny. Joe looked like he wanted to wrestle more than fight. Then again his record shows it. 

Most recently though. Jardine's plan of banging with the biggest brawler of them all..."The Axe Murderer!" But I give him major props for having the ballz to do it. I actually give him more props of wanting to bang then play it safe like what Chuck Liddell did.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Babulu's gameplan against Chuck 2.....
Literally running at him.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think Starnes strategy of waiting on Quarry to have a hear attack was pretty bad. 

I think Nick Diaz now trying to be a striker and not take people down is kind of stupid.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

plazzman said:


> No, you get bronze
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/347902/pride_gary_goodridge_vs_paul_herrera_k_1_mix_fight/


But Starnes deserves it more !

http://kalibstarnessucks.ytmnd.com/

Best gameplan ever ^^


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah it is the Starnes I know i will run around the ring until he gets tired then strike! 15 minutes later he loses a 30-24 decision


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Sandman's gameplan of throwing that lazy right kick to the best striker in MMA then getting destroyed has to be up there.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

jason lambert versus cheeseburgers


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I think Cro Cop refusing to at all use his hands against Gonzaga (and partly Kongo) was a bad idea.

As for Leben vs. Silva: I don't think Leben had a gameplan for that fight...


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

overeem vs kanehara. overeem could have own him any time in the standup but he decided to go for the takedown all the time and he sucks at the ground. Even against kanehara. That really got on my nerves.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think Starnes strategy of waiting on Quarry to have a hear attack was pretty bad.
> 
> I think Nick Diaz now trying to be a striker and not take people down is kind of stupid.


He did knock out Robbie Lawler standing...

Anytime Tito tries to stand and trade. So Chuck X2 (didn't have a choice in the 2nd, but he did try and brawl him) and Machida fight


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> i don't think sherk's was that bad of a gameplan...he got tooled...but he did well for 2 rounds (i thought he won round 2)....and i think he was trying to catch BJ offguard since BJ was probably expecting him to shoot nonstop...it didn't workout..but it wasn't that bad
> 
> i'd say tito when he fought chuck the first time or Vitor when he fought Sakuraba...seriously wtf was that


BJ toyed with Sherk for 3 rounds until he put him away....?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Hett said:


> Shogun's performance might have been the worst performance in UFC history compared to what was expected from him. Blame it on the knee, the cardio or whatever...the gameplan wasn't sufficient.


Shogun doesn't do gameplans, he just walks into fights and beats the shit out of people. His gameplan wasn't insufficent, it was simply non-existent.

Sherk vs. Penn. What was he doing? He was clearly losing the standup and kept it up for three rounds. If memory serves correct he shot ONCE. Ridiculous.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Chuck v Rampage 2...I mean really...a punch to the chest? come on now chuck

or perhaps Chuck v Jardine...or that could just be a brilliant game plan by Jardine's camp and not necessarily a bad one from chuck


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Koji Oishi vs. Nick Diaz


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Koji Oishi vs. Nick Diaz


ive seen this one said a few times, im guessing its the one im thinking of.. i dont remember who it was, but an asian guy with his arms up and out to the sides trying to slap a punch away with one hand and counter with the other... all that happened was he ate a ton of fists and got KO'd... is this the same one?


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Kalib. I think his gameplan was to "RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!"


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> ive seen this one said a few times, im guessing its the one im thinking of.. i dont remember who it was, but an asian guy with his arms up and out to the sides trying to slap a punch away with one hand and counter with the other... all that happened was he ate a ton of fists and got KO'd... is this the same one?


Yup that's it. Joe Rogan was even commenting on how stupid his gameplan was during the fight.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-BnnxZfUwQ


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

FactioNN said:


> definitely the best one, Joe Rogan was just amazed at what that guy was doing, he was trying to block nick's punches by punching the punches lol


LOL! Now I gotta watch the fight.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Cheick Kongo vs Heath Herring.

Kongo kept going for takedowns, but WHYY?!?! he can take you down then do absolutely nothing with it.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

patrick cote vs anderson silva and james irving vs anderson silva


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Chuck had the bad run of Rampage 2 and Jardine. With 'Page he gets goaded(when Chuck was being cautious at first) when Jackson puts both arms out like "What? Are you gonna punch me or not?"- shortly thereafter the lazy left body punch and nighty-night.​ 
I did like Hackleman's response to Chuck when Chuck asked him "what happened?"- response: "You went to the F#ckin' body!"​ 
The Jardine fight was one of the most frustrating fights for me to watch- Jardine worked his gameplan perfectly Chuck didn't make any adjustments and just kept eating those body kicks, throwing the same combo and not using any leg kicks or anything else. He just looked absolutely baffled by the Monkey Jinky and never fought his fight.​ 
Kongo's plan against Herring as well- I will prove to you that I can take you down at will. Then I will further prove that I have no idea what to do when I'm down here. Now repeat.​ 

Recently MacDonald's bonehead idea of taking Maia down repeatedly and continuing to put himself in a danger of being subbed. Then SURPRISE!!!! he got subbed.​


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

IronMan said:


> :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: Diaz vs. Oishi is definitely up there.
> 
> I want to add Hughes vs. GSP II. He didn't even try for a takedown.


That is the fight that GSP unveiled his amazing mid-air sprawl. So, Hughes definitely went for one.



leifdawg said:


> BJ toyed with Sherk for 3 rounds until he put him away....?


I am going to have to side with Aronyman on this one. You should re-watch the fight. BJ lost the second round on points easily.


I would have to say the worst gameplan goes to Oishi. I just can't think of anything worse then that in the UFC.

There was that bloody mess of Dewees vs Ray where Gideon Ray's idea of striking was spinning backfists and hammerfist to the legs of Dewees. That was prety awful.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Yup that's it. Joe Rogan was even commenting on how stupid his gameplan was during the fight.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-BnnxZfUwQ


Man that has to take it, Even though i give up about 10 lbs. on Diaz it's one of the few times i'm 100% sure i'd do better then a professional fighter did. Seriously, Koshi was better off using Kalib's game plan and just running away.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Frank Shamrock vs. Cung Le.

The idea that ignoring your superior ground game, and choosing instead to prove you have good standup,against a guy that has arguably the best standup in MMA is just pure idiocy.

Yeah, he didn't look horrible the whole fight, and he may have even won a round, but he ended up with a broken arm due to blocking so many damn high kicks. 

Just vicious.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned any of Machida's matches. Everyone knows what he's going to do but no one can come up with a gameplan to beat him.

Also Arlovski/Buentello was pretty bad.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Cheick Kongo vs Heath Herring.
> 
> Kongo kept going for takedowns, but WHYY?!?! he can take you down then do absolutely nothing with it.


Probably because Heath cracked him with a good shot early on in the fight.

I don't know what Frank was thinking in the Cung fight. Just a stupid gameplan from a guy who is normally good at gameplans. I don't like watching that fight.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Ken shamrocks pathetic loss to Rob Berry, Berry was out striking Shamrock and Shamrock never even tried to get it to ground where he would have won.

GSP Serra 2, Was it me or did Serra just not plan anything because he knew he was going to get smashed anyway.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Definitely Uno vs Penn. Jump kick into getting KOed the fastest in UFC history. It was apparently Uno's first UFC show so he wanted to show some flash!
> 
> Unrelated but the Joe Son vs Keith Hackney fight was quite funny. Joe looked like he wanted to wrestle more than fight. Then again his record shows it.
> 
> Most recently though. Jardine's plan of banging with the biggest brawler of them all..."The Axe Murderer!" But I give him major props for having the ballz to do it. I actually give him more props of wanting to bang then play it safe like what Chuck Liddell did.


You mean playing it safe by forcing him to back up into the cage and then doing some target practice on his head? Okay.

Babalu vs. Chuck 2 comes to mind although I wouldn't say that was even his gameplan. He caught Chuck with a decent punch and then got over excited and went in for the finish. What he didn't know was Chuck was backing up on purpose and wasn't really hurt by it as shown.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Definitely Uno vs Penn. Jump kick into getting KOed the fastest in UFC history. It was apparently Uno's first UFC show so he wanted to show some flash!


Uno already fought twice in the UFC before he faced Penn for the first time.


----------



## FedorsFan (Jul 19, 2008)

Last Mandy Gamburyan: the guy was a moron to come out swinging with his judo / wrestling background :confused03:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't think Manny came out with a bad gameplan. It's just that Rotten Rob is a way better fighter and proved it by smoking Manny like a philly blunt.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Neither of those was really a case of bad gameplan though. They just were totally outclassed.


Forrest did not "outclass" Shogun, give me a break.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He did outclass him. Forrest beat him in the stand-up and on the ground. Shogun landed that one good elbow and that was about it. When he took Forrest down, Forrest wouldn't let him do much.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Forrest did not "outclass" Shogun, give me a break.


On that particular day he did. I am a huge Shogun fan since Pride and I expected him to manhandle Forrest but Forrest beat him everywhere that day. Certainly I don't think the loss can be chalked up to a poor gameplan.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Grotty said:


> GSP Serra 2, Was it me or did Serra just not plan anything because he knew he was going to get smashed anyway.


Serra didn't expect GSP to go for takedown, he said after fight that he didn't expect GSP to be so "gunshy". So he prolly came for another standup war, but GSP took him down, outwrestled him, none of Serra's sweeps worked and GSP G&Ped him hard. 
Can't really say it was bad "gameplan" for Serra, GSP just did same for him like he did vs. Hughes and Koscheck; destroyed them on their own game. No-one has managed to prevent GSP's takedowns yet (Not even Penn), so can't really blame Serra for failing on it either. GSP was possibly a bit "gunshy" like Serra said, so Serra never got to bang like he succesfullly did on the first fight. 

Overall great game plan and performance by GSP, can't really blame Serra's game plan on that fight.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Hughes GSP III. First, what's up with Hughes using a lefty stance for the first time in his life, and then not throwing any strikes? And then then trying to shoot in for takedowns from halfway across the Octagon against the fastest guy with the best takedown defence. He just telegraphed every takedown attempt and didn't setup anything. And then he goes and tries the same thing against Alves.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I have to say Sherk vs Penn. The fight I saw wasn't the fight I wanted to see. I wanted to see what is better Sherks takedowns or Bj's takedown defense. Then whats better Sherks wrestling and gnp or Bj's bjj. That was what I was excited to see. Sherk definitely made the fight competitive but it was obvious he wasn't going to win and he still wouldn't go for the takedown. I'm still a big fan of Sherk though but he really shouldn't try to strike unless he has the advantage there because his strength and wrestling are unbelievable.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I was actually shocked that Sean Sherk fought such a retarded fight. "Hmmm, I'm getting punched in the face constantly, should I try a shot? No, I should get punched in the face some more!" Awful.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Franklin/Silva I and II-don't stand with that guy.

Wandi/Cro Cop II in the GPOW...let me rush him and get in the face a lot.

Randleman/Shogun.

Hendo/A. Silva.


----------



## wanksta1988 (Jul 28, 2008)

How about a world class kickboxer( kongo) going to the ground with a fighter with " all around skills" who fights with "lots of heart" (Herring).


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Any stiff jap fighter who uses karate(such as koshi, or the jap that hughes superman punched in the face)


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

towwffc said:


> I have to say Sherk vs Penn. The fight I saw wasn't the fight I wanted to see. I wanted to see what is better Sherks takedowns or Bj's takedown defense. Then whats better Sherks wrestling and gnp or Bj's bjj. That was what I was excited to see. Sherk definitely made the fight competitive but it was obvious he wasn't going to win and he still wouldn't go for the takedown. I'm still a big fan of Sherk though but he really shouldn't try to strike unless he has the advantage there because his strength and wrestling are unbelievable.


So you don't have to wait for a rematch. I will go ahead and let you know BJ's BJJ is better then Sherk's GnP. I mean it neutralized GSP's and GSP's is way better.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Koji Oishi vs. Nick Diaz


I'd say this one wins. Worst standup stance ever!

Honourable mentions to Sherk vs. BJ and Tito vs. Chuck I. Tito's gameplan was solid in their second fight, but he still couldn't solve Liddell.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Probably because Heath cracked him with a good shot early on in the fight.


That definitely excuses the first takedown. However, Cheick just kept on going for it again and again when Heath clearly had better ground skills. Furthermore, he's a kickboxer; he knows what its like to get hit and shouldn't be afraid of it. In fact, though I don't really care who won that one, I think that Kongo had a pretty good chance of winning from the feet while he had almost nothing going for him on the mat.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

How about Royce Gracie thinking only knowing BJJ would work against Matt Huhges.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Tito Ortiz' gameplan agaisnt Lyoto :confused05:


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

This isn't in the UFC.. but this probably the most stupidest game plan EVER LMFAO.

http://video.mma-tv.net/flvplayer.swf?file=?i=3317flv


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Good thread, the one off the top of my head is Babalu's at UFC 62 against Liddell: http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Chuck_Liddell_vs_Renato_Babalu_Sobral_2_UFC_62?vid=10001118&tid=100
> 
> The main reason why I think it is stupid is because Babalu started chasing and swinging and that was the beginning of the end for him.


This was my first thought aswell, "lets aggresively chase quite possibly the greatest counter striker in the UFC (at the time) and hope to catch him"...:confused03:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Everyone who has ever fought Lyoto Machida in the UFC. Seriously, did they even consider making gameplans? They act like zombies coming forward, and simply follow him instead of really pushing the pace of the fight. They play right into his countering hand by being sloppy from too far out of the pocket.. I'd like to see Lyoto fight a smarter fighter, to be honest.



undertow503 said:


> This isn't in the UFC.. but this probably the most stupidest game plan EVER LMFAO.
> 
> http://video.mma-tv.net/flvplayer.swf?file=?i=3317flv


Funniest thing about that video is that the bell hadn't finished ringing and the fight was over.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

Sherk vs Penn

I thought sherk would be able to stand with him but the reach was killing him... I think the next fight will different and a lot closer.


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

I am not sure anyone has said this yet, but James Irvin against Silva was pretty bad. He actually said he was willing to eat a few shots to land one of his own. 

Ummm what did you possibly think would happen ?


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I can't believe nobody mentioned Lesnar taking Mir down.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

GKY said:


> I can't believe nobody mentioned Lesnar taking Mir down.


I don't think that in itself was such a bad move. What _was_ a bad move was standing there over Mir with a leg within easy reach.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

GKY said:


> I can't believe nobody mentioned Lesnar taking Mir down.


What else was he going to do stand with him? Seriously if Mazagatti doesn't stop them for a blow to the back of the head, instead of delivering a verbal warning, Mir gets pounded out. Also it was trying to get up and leave a leg behind that caused Brock's problems, not taking Mir down.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Most recently, I would say Jardine vs. Silva. I was shaking my head after seeing that fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Worst gameplan ever is Babalu vs Lambert. Babalu was doing great and he decided to stop and try and strike. Babalu never seemed to figure out that striking is bad for him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Actually, Babalu pulled out of the Jason Lambert fight and his evil twin brother took his place. Same with all of his losses. The real Babalu is undefeated. Robalau, however, is not undefeated.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Actually, Babalu pulled out of the Jason Lambert fight and his evil twin brother took his place. Same with all of his losses. The real Babalu is undefeated. Robalau, however, is not undefeated.


Damnone has your hatred of Shogun got you booted out of your MOD position??


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Actually, Babalu pulled out of the Jason Lambert fight and his evil twin brother took his place. Same with all of his losses. The real Babalu is undefeated. Robalau, however, is not undefeated.


LMAO That was great man. Yea something about Babalu is that he never looks like himself in his losses. I mean except when he got pwned by Fedor he looked fine in that fight he was just overmatched.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I win
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aanCoe6-4o


No you don't sir.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx2BRJLkjCg


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Look at that 'stache, though!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Worst gameplan ever is Babalu vs Lambert. Babalu was doing great and he decided to stop and try and strike. Babalu never seemed to figure out that striking is bad for him.


I think Babalu's striking---his boxing in particular---has come a long way since his loss to Lambert. While Mike Whitehead isn't a great striker himself, Babalu was relaxed and absolutely picked him apart, making it look so friggin' easy. It was a really impressive performance by Babalu, I love when he's on.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> No you don't sir.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx2BRJLkjCg


ROCK BOTTOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think Babalu's striking---his boxing in particular---has come a long way since his loss to Lambert. While Mike Whitehead isn't a great striker himself, Babalu was relaxed and absolutely picked him apart, making it look so friggin' easy. It was a really impressive performance by Babalu, I love when he's on.


Yea I would agree with that training with Barnett has been great for Babalu. However I still don't get why a guy with great wrestling and one of the top 5 ground games in the LHW divison wants to strike all the time.


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea I would agree with that training with Barnett has been great for Babalu. However I still don't get why a guy with great wrestling and one of the top 5 ground games in the LHW divison wants to strike all the time.


I have a little over a year of grappling under my belt (it's blue), and very little striking. Just recently I started sparring MMA. My first session I went against a kick boxing guy. For some reason I was confident in my striking that day and tried to bang with him. While I did catch him a few times with some good shots, he was outstriking me pretty bad. Four minutes into the round I remembered to take the guy down and I was in control 100%.

Though I'm not even close to a professional fighter, I understood that day what happens mentally when you're standing and striking. If you feel you have what it takes to take your opponent, delusional or not, it's an ego thing. It took a high kick landing on my neck to wake me up. Though I LOVE the ground, the rush of trading with an opponent on my feet is huge!

Still, a professional should know better. As a beginner I can be forgiven for being an idiot.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea I would agree with that training with Barnett has been great for Babalu. However I still don't get why a guy with great wrestling and one of the top 5 ground games in the LHW divison wants to strike all the time.


Maybe because most of his training now is focused on stand-up and he wants to show how much he's improved? Either that or he's stupid lol.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Babalu just enjoys hurting people so he forgets his gameplan and just throws punches.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Babalu just enjoys hurting people so he forgets his gameplan and just throws punches.


He can hurt people more on the ground than he can on the feet. His fight with David Heath was brutal.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea but I think Babalu forgets that like he starts throwing and he doesn't want to take anyone down.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Wanted to throw out two more dumb game plans, Sapp/anyone...Frye/Takayama.

In regard to Babalu-Who said "Everybody's got a gameplan till they get hit in the face."?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Kin said:


> That definitely excuses the first takedown. However, Cheick just kept on going for it again and again when Heath clearly had better ground skills. Furthermore, he's a kickboxer; he knows what its like to get hit and shouldn't be afraid of it. In fact, though I don't really care who won that one, I think that Kongo had a pretty good chance of winning from the feet while he had almost nothing going for him on the mat.


Maybe he thought that Heath would catch him again?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Exactly. Cheick is probably the better striker but when you get clipped, it can really mess with your mind set. He could have been discouraged when he got caught which made him to uncomfortable to stand with Herring any longer.

No one likes to get rocked.


----------



## Jbook911 (Aug 22, 2008)

MetalMunkey said:


> Ricco Rodriguez against Tim Sylvia was pretty bad.


good call, why try to strike against Tim! Unless ur Fedor


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Art Jimmerson thinking it was a perfectly reasonable idea to fight using one boxing glove, and one unsheathed hand. This was at UFC 1, it was his first, and last MMA fight ever.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Jbook911 said:


> good call, why try to strike against Tim! Unless ur Fedor


Or Randy Couture.

Art Jimmerson's one glove will always be a mystery inside the cage. Why did he wear it? Was it because of his nickname? Because Rorion paid him off? Because it gave him special powers? because his girlfriend promised him some nookie if he wore it? We'll never know.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Man Babalu needs his own war wagon. I luv the guy, and as everyone says, when he wins he's on, but when he losses his off. 

Sounds like a stupid comment but it makes sence when watching Babalu's fights.
Fav Babalu moment...UFC 57. When he has the choke on Van Arse Dale and Van Arse Dale is fighting it, then Babalu sneaks the arms the other way around, forcing VAD to tap...

But yeah, Babalu does have his stupid days


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Suizida said:


> Man Babalu needs his own war wagon. I luv the guy, and as everyone says, when he wins he's on, but when he losses his off.
> 
> Sounds like a stupid comment but it makes sence when watching Babalu's fights.
> Fav Babalu moment...UFC 57. When he has the choke on Van Arse Dale and Van Arse Dale is fighting it, then Babalu sneaks the arms the other way around, forcing VAD to tap...
> ...


I don't care what people say, he went into that fight with Chuck with a great gameplan.

I mean, that kneebar he almost caught on Big John was great.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

That's one of the best moments in MMA history Ironman. I mean Babalu attacking John was great.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Or Randy Couture.
> 
> Art Jimmerson's one glove will always be a mystery inside the cage. Why did he wear it? Was it because of his nickname? Because Rorion paid him off? Because it gave him special powers? because his girlfriend promised him some nookie if he wore it? We'll never know.


I think the bigger mystery is in the question "Why did he tap from being mounted?"


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

tito standing up against liddell was pretty bad. he did it just cuz liddell dared him


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Noone else seems to have said it-
Hughes game plan was non existent against alvez


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> or Vitor when he fought Sakuraba...seriously wtf was that


I've heard 4 different reasons as to why Belfort fought like that.

1. Vitor broke his hand.
2. Vitor was drugged/poisoned.
3. Vitor was paid to lose.
4. Vitor being Vitor.

I believe he broke his hand on those flurries.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> 4. Vitor being Vitor.


I'm going with this one.

Franklin broke his hand against Loiseau. The real warrior always prevails.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

No doubt, Rich Franklin's a warrior. Dude just didn't stop kicking Loiseau's ass. With a broken hand, he still made the Crow look like an alien. Amazing beatdown.

Now that I think about it, has Vitor ever had an impressive showing in Pride? I mean, he did KO an old, washed up Takahashi and got a LnP win against Yvel, but man, most of his Pride fights sucked.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> No doubt, Rich Franklin's a warrior. Dude just didn't stop kicking Loiseau's ass. With a broken hand, he still made the Crow look like an alien. Amazing beatdown.
> 
> Now that I think about it, has Vitor ever had an impressive showing in Pride? I mean, he did KO an old, washed up Takahashi and got a LnP win against Yvel, but man, most of his Pride fights sucked.


his fight w/ sakuraba was one of the worst performances i've ever seen an elite fighter....

no idea how he got the decision over herring...even w/ the size adv, herring still won a pretty clear UD imo


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

This just in. I got the worst gameplan ever in the history of a fight.

http://utube.smashits.com/video/1cdYLPvrK3A/Capoeira-Fighter-KNOCKED-OUT.html

This was emailed to me at work yesterday. Fits this thread perfectly.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> This just in. I got the worst gameplan ever in the history of a fight.
> 
> http://utube.smashits.com/video/1cdYLPvrK3A/Capoeira-Fighter-KNOCKED-OUT.html
> 
> This was emailed to me at work yesterday. Fits this thread perfectly.


I believe that video is from Never Back Down........


U Fail!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I believe that video is from Never Back Down........
> 
> 
> U Fail!


Oh, well that would make sense that such a terrible gameplan comes from what appeared to be a terrible movie. 

At least it wasn't Epic Failure


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I believe that video is from Never Back Down........
> 
> 
> U Fail!


Although it sure looks like the antagonist from NBD doing the KOing, that shot never appeared in the film (I've seen it a few times). It looks like perhaps some extra footage from the film.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Oh, well that would make sense that such a terrible gameplan comes from what appeared to be a terrible movie.
> 
> At least it wasn't Epic Failure


The movie wasn't that bad.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

johnny rhodes vs *fred ettish* anyone ( ufc2 ) ?

its hilarious when ettish tries desperatly to get on camera after the fight. just moving his head in the background wanting to say something LOL 


heres the fight : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwKPMEiiobk

ps. Great thread Ironman but i cant rep u cuz i have to spread around


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Although it sure looks like the antagonist from NBD doing the KOing, that shot never appeared in the film (I've seen it a few times). It looks like perhaps some extra footage from the film.


It is a scene from it. Looks like this was a take that was shot from a different angle.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

norway1 said:


> johnny rhodes vs *fred ettish* anyone ( ufc2 ) ?
> 
> its hilarious when ettish tries desperatly to get on camera after the fight. just moving his head in the background wanting to say something LOL
> 
> ...


What the hell was his gameplan?


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The movie wasn't that bad.


yes it was.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

XitUp said:


> It is a scene from it. Looks like this was a take that was shot from a different angle.


Very well could be, it was brief and from much closer IIRC. But all I was saying was that I know that this particular shot (i.e., a recording of a scene by a particular camera) in full didn't appear in the film.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Very well could be, it was brief and from much closer IIRC. But all I was saying was that I know that this particular shot (i.e., a recording of a scene by a particular camera) in full didn't appear in the film.


From what i know, it was filmed by an extra on his phone (which explains the poor quality and lack of any angle changes) Or it could have just could have been an extra angle that wasn't used in the final cut. Either way, that definitely isn't any MMA event.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> This just in. I got the worst gameplan ever in the history of a fight.
> 
> http://utube.smashits.com/video/1cdYLPvrK3A/Capoeira-Fighter-KNOCKED-OUT.html
> 
> This was emailed to me at work yesterday. Fits this thread perfectly.


As sketchy as the source may be, that is a funny clip. Unfortunately, we're talking about real fight gameplans.



rockybalboa25 said:


> The movie wasn't that bad.


Never Back Down was like watching "Two Girls, One Cup" while being sodomized with a baseball bat with 50,000 volts of electricity through it.

It made me embarrassed to be a fighter, and we shall never talk about it ever again.



norway1 said:


> johnny rhodes vs *fred ettish* anyone ( ufc2 ) ?
> 
> its hilarious when ettish tries desperatly to get on camera after the fight. just moving his head in the background wanting to say something LOL
> 
> ...


:laugh:

The first thing that I thought is, he looks alot like Marcelo Garcia at Abu Dhabi, scooting off of his back like that.

Still, Marcelo actually knows what he's doing and Fred Ettish, well... I think the video speaks for itself.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

My stupidest gameplan award goes to Manny wanting to stand with Rotten Rob. :wink01:

My second place goes to Koji Oishi's gameplan against Nick Diaz. His plan was to block all of Nick's punches with his fists.

http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&q=nick diaz Koji Oishi&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv#


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

I am going to play Nostradamus here and say....


Cote's gameplan against Silva


----------

